# Stars Roll



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Back-to-back state champions. :beer: :beer:

Clearly the best team in the state although not as convincing as last year.Bottineau's girls have averaged 22 wins per season the past 14 years.,and have played for the regional title 12 times in that span.

Their head coach is the winningest active coach in the state....A or B,boys or girls with 630 wins.

And they only graduate 2 seniors....both starting guards.Can you say......Reload for a 3-peat.

They win by playing in-your-face defense....play hard for 3-4 minutes and rest with no let down when the next 3-4 come in to play.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats to the Braves and Coach Forsberg once again showing that defense wins championships. What a great program!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

north14 said:


> Congrats to the Braves and Coach Forsberg once again showing that defense wins championships. What a great program!


Don't let the girls hear you calling them Braves......they hate that. 

Bottineau Stars


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Congrats Stars!

I'd dispute this though....



KEN W said:


> Clearly the best team in the state although not as convincing as last year..


I think there are some girls from Mandan that would take offense to that! :wink:

Here we go again....same argument....different year :beer:

Go BRAVES!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I meant Class B this year.Last year.....I think the Stars could have beaten Mandan.Probably not this year.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

It would be a battle between cousins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Kayla at Mandan next year for her senior year.Her dad,the principal at Bottineau,had problems with the boys coach here.He pulled all 3 of her younger brothers off the BB team.What an idiot.....only hurts his own kids.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, its nice to know your administration supports you as a coach. :eyeroll:


----------

